# Popliteal aneurysm repair



## kbritt77 (Jul 26, 2012)

I need assistance with finding a procedure code for the following surgery. 

Repair of ruptured right popliteal artery aneurysm via posterior approach with evacuation of hematoma and control of bleeding. 


Description of procedure is as follows:
 The popliteal artery aneurysm was then entered and copious laminated thrombus was removed from this very large aneurysm.  There was arterial bleeding from the proximal previously ligated segment of the proximal popliteal artery.  The proximal popliteal artery was transected back to a more healthy area tissue and this was then oversewn in two layers with a horizontal  mattress suture in a continious running suture of 3-0 prolene, hemostasis control was some concern. The clamp was removed .... closure ensued.  The proposed code is 35152.  I am not sure that I would have selected that code since it includes 'and graft insertion'.  please advise.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jul 27, 2012)

I still think 35152 is the best selection. Based on the code description from Ingenix Cardiology/Cardiothoracic Surgery/Vascular Surgery:

35152 - "The physician makes an incision in the skin over the leg. The enlarged or blocked section of the popliteal artery or the ruptured section is isolated and dissected from adjacent critical structures. The repair may be accomplished by removing the segment of artery containing the aneurysm and suturing the exposed ends of the vessel in an end-to-end fashion or the aneurysm may be bypassed with a venous or synthethic graft.." 

So it doesn't have to be done with a graft. You could also look at 35226. Still, I think 35152 is the best selection. 

HTH


----------



## kbritt77 (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you Julie


----------

